# What to look for in a ringcraft class?



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all, as some of you may know, I am looking at joining a ringcraft club with a friend and our dogs...maggie is just 10 months and my friend's dog is about almost 11 months.

We havent ever done it before, although we have both been to obedience classes. Maggie does sometimes pull on the lead when she is very excited and that would be my main problem to overcome with her really, her excitement around other dogs...

So can anyone give me some advice on what i should look for in a club/class? I know what to look for in a normal training class to tell if it is good or not, but as I dont really know anything about ringcraft, I dont know so much what I am looking for?!

thanks!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Look for the same things you would look for in an obedience class. Make sure they know how your breed is stood. If they have occasional match night it would give you a bit of friendly competition.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Look for the same things you would look for in an obedience class. Make sure they know how your breed is stood. If they have occasional match night it would give you a bit of friendly competition.


hi again hawksport! thank you for the advice  I have found a couple near me, so will be contacting them and we are going to pop along to watch one night, prob without the dogs to begin with, see what we think of them...

...will let you know how we get on and I am sure be back to pick your brains again!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They should have some experience with your breed which is very likely with a bc, not encourage harsh handling some of the handlers are awful. Go along without her and see how they train it first and if you're not comfortable walk away. Good luck with your search


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

When we have new people come to our ringcraft they often come without their dog the first week just to see what goes on. It is not absolutely necessary that there are people there in the same breed as you as long as people there know about you breed. You will often find that there is someone there that knows about handling your breed even if they don't own it them selves.

At our club the people who run it have to breeds I was the first person to go with whippets but now we have quite a few who goand although I'm not on the comittee or anything I will always help were I can. I once took my racing greyhound and some one new was trying to tell me I was standing her all wrong until I pointed out that although she had only ever seen me handling whippets I had been handling greys for 6 years too. Just because you don't see them with a particular breed does not mean they know nothing about it. This woman was actually handling a mini poodle but thought she knew how to handle all breeds.

Make sure the club does not encourage harsh handling.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lol Freya . i know what you mean some that run the clubs think they know it all about other breeds lol.

i agree try to find out as much about showing your breed i.e. how to stand and move them. They are the same as Roughs so fairly easy.

above all hopefully the committee are a friendly bunch and will make you welcome and be knowledgable and help you.

try and get to an open show and have alook at how the BC's are shown.most people are happy to answer any questions you may have, good luck.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

thank you guys!


----------

